# How much vibration is normal for a new drill press?



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought my first drill press, a Porter Cable 15 inch floor unit from Lowes. There is no runout throughout the the quill stroke travel and it drills nice holes, but I am concerned about the amount of vibration. Loose items dance off the table and if you stand on the base you get a foot massage. I think its coming from the spindle pulley as you can see a slight wobble of the pulley at the slowest speed and at high speeds there is a rattle coming from it (the rattle is random and sounds like the "slap" sound in the spline when you move the chuck by hand back and forth....like a worn spline). There is also tons of rubber shavings coming off the belts. Is this normal for a brand new drill press, even a $300 import? ....Do I need to call customer service?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That doesn't sound right at all. DP's should be some of the smoother machines in the shop.

Initially I was going to suggest a link belt but as I read further into your post I think you have a bigger problem than a 'set' in the belt. Check to make sure your spindle pulley is tight, unbent and aligned properly.

Sounds like you may be contacting Lowe's on this one.

Good Luck, 
Bill


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

The pulley nut is tight and it seems to be aligned ok, but as I stated it does have a slight wobble to it at slow speeds. Do I contact Porter Cable customer service or Lowes on this?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd try taking it back to Lowe's for an exchange, first.

Bill


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Porter Cable*

Hi!
Brand new ?
Please heed our advice...*Run, don't Walk *it back to Lowe's. It could be nothing big wrong...*BUT* if it is'nt, it probably will become a PITA that you'll regret down the line :thumbdown:!
Returning anything can be a hassle, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do !
This machine was _not "built on a Wednesday, fo' sure! :furious:" !_
You paid for flawless, and you deserve nothing less. Start out on the right foot (they just don't build 'em like they used to), and your buyer's remorse will be less down the line :thumbsup:.
Best of luck and stand your ground,
Marena


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

Tons of rubber shavings coming off the belt doesn't sound like normal. I'd return it too.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My PC drill press does none of those things, so I would also recommend exchanging it.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

FarmerJim said:


> Tons of rubber shavings coming off the belt doesn't sound like normal. I'd return it too.



A lot of machines come with Chinese belts. Some shed more than others.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My PC DP was an amazing revelation to me what a quiet, vibration free machine should sound like. I'd take it back ASAP.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The belt is the first thing I'd check into. Returning or exchanging it is an option, but I'd hate to return a good DP that has low runout if the belt is causing the issue.....it's possible to end up with a different DP that has a smoother belt but more quill runout. Instead, I'd ask the manager to swap belts, or customer service to send you a new one. If that doesn't solve the problem, then move on to a return or exchange.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What type is the belt?*

Is it one of those 1/4" wide skinny things that fits about 6 steps in the pulleys or is it the typical 4Lxx that the older units have?

You won't find the skinny one at the corner store, so trying a replacement will mean an online mail order. It might be worth a try if that solves the problem. Those drill presses are heavy if assembled, even the bench tops. Best of luck. :thumbsup: bill

Also do your best to determine if the pulleys are in the same plane and one isn't wobbling. They should line up across a straight edgeheld on the widest step for the best reference.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

If the DP is new bring it back, something is wrong with that unit, if Lowes will not take it back call PC customer service.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Is it one of those 1/4" wide skinny things that fits about 6 steps in the pulleys or is it the typical 4Lxx that the older units have?
> 
> You won't find the skinny one at the corner store, so trying a replacement will mean an online mail order. It might be worth a try if that solves the problem. Those drill presses are heavy if assembled, even the bench tops. Best of luck. :thumbsup: bill
> 
> Also do your best to determine if the pulleys are in the same plane and one isn't wobbling. They should line up across a straight edgeheld on the widest step for the best reference.


 
The spindle pulley has a slight wobble to it that can be seen at the lowest speed. When I turned it on for the first time it made a horrendous noise then quieted down. Now it makes a constant rattle at high speeds, like marbles in can sound. There are lot's of rubber shavings and even some metal shavings in the belt housing, but that could be the cast slag from the alum pulleys coming off.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Gilgaron said:


> My PC drill press does none of those things, so I would also recommend exchanging it.


 Does yours make any clanking at high rpm speed?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

jtrom said:


> The spindle pulley has a slight wobble to it that can be seen at the lowest speed. When I turned it on for the first time it made a horrendous noise then quieted down. Now it makes a constant rattle at high speeds, like marbles in can sound. There are lot's of rubber shavings and even some metal shavings in the belt housing, but that could be the cast slag from the alum pulleys coming off.



All pulleys should be of machined steel, or cast iron.


The world would be a better place.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That really just doesn't sound right. As others have said it should be really smooth. Marbles in a can is more than the belt. If you can't adjust the pulley mount to get rid of any wobble I'd exchange it for a new one.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> All pulleys should be of ma fchined steel, or cast iron.
> 
> 
> The world would be a better place.


I agree. I think these DP's used to have steel pulleys and now they switched over to alum for cost cutting. There might be some quality control issues making the switch over to alum pulleys?


----------



## kg7il (Feb 24, 2011)

jtrom said:


> The spindle pulley has a slight wobble to it that can be seen at the lowest speed.


A return is in order, but it would be interesting to check the pulley and the shaft for run-out. 

I had a HF 16" Floor DP, the idler shaft was canted due to an oversize and canted hole in the frame. I was able to corrected with a pop can shim. Seemed fitting. I didn't want to pack it up and return it. Still has the shim and working fine.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Stupid question here.....

Are the motor pulley, idler pulley and quill pulley all in line? If they aren't, you will get vibrations. Unless, of course, it is a Jet drill press.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

jtrom said:


> Does yours make any clanking at high rpm speed?


Nope. Keep in mind that the pulleys control the speed so the motor is always running the same. Something is out of alignment. Maybe take the chuck apart and reassemble if adjusting the pulleys isn't helping, or call PC.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate for a minute to take it back.
Lowes is great on their return policy.
Get another one and fire it up.
If it does the same thing (which I doubt it will) then go to another brand.


----------



## knothole (Jul 5, 2011)

When I bought my last drill press i went to a woodcraft store and was ready to spend what it took to get a vibration free and quiet drill press. The store had 4 or 5 set up to try all different brands. As it turned out the the Jet was the one that was both quiet and vibration free and was not the most money. I drill a lot of holes in wood 3/4 up to 1 1/2 makeing packing blocks and so far this Dp has been a pleasure to use not like some of the others that I have used. To make a long story short I would return the drill you bought and find one that you liked.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_ I think these DP's used to have steel pulleys and now they switched over to alum for cost cutting. _>>

FWIW, I popped the cover off a PC drill press today at the local Lowe's. It had three cast iron (or steel) pulleys. But if they have newer and older models of this DP, this may mean nothing as who knows how long that floor model was there.

Bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My pulleys are the heavy ones. I wonder if these companies haven't come up with a new sales theory. They come out with a product, like this DP, and it rocks. They use good materials, the DP's work well, good reviews come in, then they cheapen it. Switch the pulley material, add more plastic, implement cost saving measures and make their buck. Good theory or nutty theory? I wouldn't put it past some of these companies, especially B&D. I hope that's not it and you just got a dud b/c I love mine.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think that some companies are constantly in a state of cost cutting and re-engineering.

I don't think alloy pulleys are necessarily evil, though. I'd rather see iron pulleys but there are lots of machines that use alloy without a problem, especially for non-industrial use. I have a 20+ year old DP with three alloy pulleys and they've been fine. Iron/steel pulleys last longer but they better be balanced just right or it's shake time.

Bill


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

They are definetely cutting some costs....a switch from iron pulleys to aluminum and there is a lever that was steel that is now entirely plastic....hmmmmm.....Well I am exchanging the drill press for a different one today so I will let you all know how the new one is.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

At least they haven't gone the plastic pulley route yet. That happens from time to time.

Bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

ACP said:


> My pulleys are the heavy ones. I wonder if these companies haven't come up with a new sales theory. They come out with a product, like this DP, and it rocks. They use good materials, the DP's work well, good reviews come in, then they cheapen it. Switch the pulley material, add more plastic, implement cost saving measures and make their buck. Good theory or nutty theory? I wouldn't put it past some of these companies, especially B&D. I hope that's not it and you just got a dud b/c I love mine.



Good call, ACP.

Companies are no longer driven to produce exceptional high quality machines, for the last 40-50 years; it is all about profit margins. 


The cast pulleys can be OK.....sometimes. But any cast will never be as good as machine cut grooves. Castings have really improved in the last 50 years, but not as concentric as machining....just because the pulleys are heavy, that doesn't mean they're concentric.
Look inside the grooves, and the O.D., and hub; for fine tooling marks.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok I exchanged the drill press and the new one has less vibration....still some there but better. It does have a very noisy sheet metal housing cover though (resonance)....how can I stop the noise?...rubber sided tape?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*noise*

A couple of layers of electricians tape might help. You could also replace the 4Lxx belts with A*** belts. The A*** belts are cogged and transmit power better and are more flexible. Given the choice I will always spend a couple $$ more and get AX or BX belts.
Dan Coleman


----------

